# Use for crown staples?



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

I recently raved about my tremendous deal on a P-Cable compressor and three nail guns. One is a crown stapler and there are some staples with it. What are these generally used for? They are some pretty skookum staples and I don't imagine I'll be whacking one into a pile of papers on my desk.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Flat crown Staples have flat top or crown and are used for general fastening. Rounded crown staples have a curved top and are used to secure wire, tubing and other rounded items to flat surfaces. The rounded top keeps the staple from cutting into the item being secured.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Darn I wish someone had told about not using it for papers on the desk.....

One way to look at these are to think about them as brads with wider heads and more holding power then the same length brad. They are especially helpful when attaching thinner wood pieces. 

I have also seen commerical drawers glued and stapled as well as other cabinet items. I have seen trim work installed this way, like casements for windows.... not so sure I like the look of that but...

And you know those papers will not blow off the desk once you have them stapled down... not even in a major wind.

Ed


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I use my 1/4" crown stapler for attaching Shelves or thinner pieces of wood or molding to my projects. I recently built a slide in book case and shelves for a friend and used it to fasten the shelves in place on the sides. Since the sides were hidden it made a great use for staples since they would not show.

You can also use them to attach material.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Okay gang...thanks. Not sure I'd like the looks of molding put down with those staples but now I understand the uses for them.
Incidentally, when I had my knee replaced (the first one) they used big-assed staples to close the incision. Looked pretty crude but it did the job.
Thanks.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

The primary use for staples in the furniture business is for attaching sheet goods. For that use they are superior to brads.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## mantelmaker (May 16, 2005)

I was at a party a couple of years back and recall a guy letting people staple his body with a swingline stapler. Wonder how he'd feel about a crown stapler with 1" staples. 

I have actually used my staple to fasten carpet down. B


----------

